# vaccination cost



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

hi there our lexxy is expecting and is due in a couple of weeks we are just wondering does anyone know how much pdsa charge for vaccinations so we no how much we need to be paying out .thankyou


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

your own vet should charge between £20 - £25 per puppy for the 1st injection on the puppies at around 8 weeks of age? sorry, dont know about the pdsa


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think the pdsa do routine vacs.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you i thought it would be more than that from a normal vet i will have to ask pdsa then and find out i was wondering if you would have to leave a donation like you have to with treatments or if you had to pay the full price , thankyou anyway


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> hi there our lexxy is expecting and is due in a couple of weeks we are just wondering does anyone know how much pdsa charge for vaccinations so we no how much we need to be paying out .thankyou


Jeez.... you are breeding a litter and expect the pdsa to bail you and give you subsidised vaccinations - I'm gobsmacked.  Did it ever occur to you NOT to breed UNLESS you could afford to do so? And how much are you charging for these puppies? are you going to dontate some of the money you make on the puppies to the psda for subsidising you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

lexxygsd said:


> thank you i thought it would be more than that from a normal vet i will have to ask pdsa then and find out i was wondering if you would have to leave a donation like you have to with treatments or if you had to pay the full price , thankyou anyway


would have thought in all honesty that if you have had a litter you would have to pay the full cost - to a regular vet - I thought pdsa were for those who could not afford the full cost of treatment


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think the pdsa cover vaccinations, ours cost £26 each.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Not all breeders vaccinate before they let the pups go, if you let them go at 7/8 weeks could the new owners get them vaccinated themselves?

We took Zach just after 7 weeks, had him vaccinated once at just over 8 weeks and again two weeks after, about £50 for them both. Doubt very much the pdsa will do it for you if you are planning on selling the pups and keeping the money


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

thankyou to the people who have answered back in a nice way i am willing to pay the full cost and i will be making a donation to everything pdsa is going to be helping with i had thought about the cost i was just making a quick question so i can put that money aside before they are born so we are orgnised and ready, it had just puzzeled me that pdsa , thankyou


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I thought pdsa were for those who could not afford the full cost of treatment


Hi Sue,
Yes they are,they are there for people who can't afford vet care,
Taken from there website, PDSA - Eligibility

To be eligible, pet owners need to live within the defined catchment area of a PDSA PetAid hospital or PetAid practice and must be receiving financial help with their housing costs through either Housing Benefit or Council Tax Benefit. This means that one in five UK households is eligible for help by PDSA.

I am pretty sure that they do not cover anything to do with whelping either.

I do think it is wrong to expect the PDSA to foot the bill for Whelping when it was the Owners/Breeders choice to breed,the associated costs should have been taken into account before hand.
Yes there are always exceptions,such as a pregnant bitch been dumped etc...but to deliberately breed and expect an animal charity to pay some the the costs is in my opinion wrong.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

i think some people have got me all wrong, when i went to pdsa for lexxy's scans they mensioned about the puppies vaccinations, thats why i wondered about pdsa doing the vccinations, it isnt that i want them to do it, so it is free or anything like that i wouldnt dream of it the amount of people that do expect them to treat their dog for free is disgusting and i wouldnt dream of it, it was just a quick question to see how much it would be, im sorry if i made it sound different, i think pdsa needs more donations and i am always willing to help if lexxy or the puppies ever need there help i will always make a donation for them,


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Not all breeders vaccinate before they let the pups go, if you let them go at 7/8 weeks could the new owners get them vaccinated themselves?
> 
> We took Zach just after 7 weeks, had him vaccinated once at just over 8 weeks and again two weeks after, about £50 for them both. Doubt very much the pdsa will do it for you if you are planning on selling the pups and keeping the money


Great advise.
We just took Cody to the vets for his first jabs...have his second in two weeks.
Full cost will be £41.00



lexxygsd said:


> i think some people have got me all wrong, when i went to pdsa for lexxy's scans they mensioned about the puppies vaccinations, thats why i wondered about pdsa doing the vccinations, it isnt that i want them to do it, so it is free or anything like that i wouldnt dream of it the amount of people that do expect them to treat their dog for free is disgusting and i wouldnt dream of it, it was just a quick question to see how much it would be, im sorry if i made it sound different, i think pdsa needs more donations and i am always willing to help if lexxy or the puppies ever need there help i will always make a donation for them,


Some people do get very heated over their opinions, it isn't always meant towards you just the post. Well done for sticking with the forum tho, hang around we would love to see pictures of the new arrivals...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> i think some people have got me all wrong, when i went to pdsa for lexxy's scans


Why do you use the pdsa if you can afford to pay a regular vet?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

i was told by kennel gate to take her to pdsa for a scan as i am in reciept of housing benfefit i even phoned pdsa up first and they told me to go to them


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> i was told by kennel gate to take her to pdsa for a scan as i am in reciept of housing benfefit i even phoned pdsa up first and they told me to go to them


Taken from their website 'PDSA's veterinary services are funded entirely by public support' so even making a contribution, the services you receive from them are subsidised by the public. I find it utterly wrong to have a litter if you cannot wholly support the costs yourself. What are you going to do if the pups do not sell, because in the current financial climate there are a lot of unsold pups around, many being handed in to rescues because a litter of growing pups (and a large breed at that) will cost a small fortune to feed and keep). I don't suppose that I should be that suprised as we live in a society where girls get pregnant and then expect the state to pay for them to raise their children, but to me it is not only morally and ethically wrong, but irresponsible too.

I shall say no more, in fact I will be leaving the forum forthwith.

I have heard too many irresponsible breedings and actions on this forum and it is upsetting because you know the likely outcomes.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Great advise.
> We just took Cody to the vets for his first jabs...have his second in two weeks.
> Full cost will be £41.00
> 
> Some people do get very heated over their opinions, it isn't always meant towards you just the post. Well done for sticking with the forum tho, hang around we would love to see pictures of the new arrivals...


 thankyou for your advice it was very helpful and thankyou for making me feel welcome


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Taken from their website 'PDSA's veterinary services are funded entirely by public support' so even making a contribution, the services you receive from them are subsidised by the public. I find it utterly wrong to have a litter if you cannot wholly support the costs yourself. What are you going to do if the pups do not sell, because in the current financial climate there are a lot of unsold pups around, many being handed in to rescues because a litter of growing pups (and a large breed at that) will cost a small fortune to feed and keep). I don't suppose that I should be that suprised as we live in a society where girls get pregnant and then expect the state to pay for them to raise their children, but to me it is not only morally and ethically wrong, but irresponsible too.
> 
> I shall say no more, in fact I will be leaving the forum forthwith.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Was this bitch pregnant when you rescued her ?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i always thought rescued dogs were neutered or spayed before being rehomed?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

when we rescued her she was on a website which was very upsetting the owners was getting rid of her because of the other dogs she had brought into the house i thought no way how could they do this as lexxy was their first pet but yet becuase of the new dogs they was getting rid of lexxy they had put on the advert that if she wasnt to go by the weekend she will be going to rspca, we thought that this couldnt happen so we took her in when they dropped her round to our house she was very scared of her male owner and would flinch wenever a male went near her, she was underwieght as well,


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

The photo you have in you profile of your bitch,she looks quite healthy,not underweight etc....
My opinion,I think it's morally and ethically wrong to breed from a rescue,whether that be from a rescue center or private rehome,then to expect the PDSA who rely on public donations to be there for vet care,scans etc I find is appalling and disgraceful.
Obviously a very well thought out planned mating,or just a quick way to make a few ££££.....Mmmm,the mind boggles.

Was this bitch hip scored,Is the sire scored and haemophilia tested ?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

So not only are your breeding with the help of the pdsa (which was set up to help people who could not afford vet fees to maintain the health of their beloved pets, not for breeders) but you are breeding from a rescue dog.

I rest my case.

And I assume she was not pregant when you got her because she does not appear thin in the photograph you have of her and you say that it is an old photograph.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Dundee said:


> If cases like this weren't so upsetting I'd be inclined to make a joke along the lines of - didn't know the pdsa were doing hip scoring and health tests now - lets all go to the pdsa - would save a bit !


Too right 

It is extremely distressing,not only for us that see the other side to cute cuddly pups,but for those who really do need emergency care through no fault of their own and to think they may not get it because they are short of funds and someone has taken advantage of the system.

Lets all get our bitches in whelp and ask the PDSA to cover costs!
Shocking and disgraceful


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

I AM NOT RELYING ON PDSA THOUGH, that photo is a year after we had her we didnt want to beed her i had to go away and look after my mum after she fell really ill so my sister looked after her and thats when she cought we havent done it for us so please will people be nice to us and just try to give us advice instead of being thoughtless all i wanted was some advice but u dont seem to get it you just get abused it isnt like we have bred her for the sake of it and we are just trying to do the best for her and the pups


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

My advice would be to get her spayed !


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

why would i get her spayed while she is pregnant ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Dundee said:


> My advice would be to get her spayed !


Agree,

I take it no testing was done because of it been such an accident,did you not think to consult a vet asap and terminate and spay ?

I really do hope you have plently of funds available incase these pups fall ill and the new owners are quite within their rights to bring a court case against you the breeder if the problems are inheredited or will your advise be seek help from the PDSA ?


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

You are not doing the best for your dog,you say you rescued her but then are irresponsible enough to let her get pregnant you cant blame your sister for letting her get pregnant as soon as you realised this had happened you should have got her to your vets there is an injection she could have had then whilst there you could have arranged to have her spayed. Now she is going to produce another so called accidental litter that is going to need to find permanent loving homes, much easier said then done.Dog rescues are bursting at the seams.You would be far better terminating the pregnancy rather than bringing more puppies into an world that is already to full of unwanted puppies and dogs,all needing loving permanent homes there are just not enough to go round!!!!!!


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

my point of view is that it is hard for a person to terminate a pregnancy so i wouldnt do it to a dog, if the pups dont go i will look after them i have 3 people who already want some who live nearby i will never give them away that is just wrong , i am beginging to wonder why i bother asking for advice i have been given some very nice people on her then others are very aggressive towards me let me get on with it i am not going to terminate her babies that is just cruel and im not going to put them in a rescue home i am going to look after them myself with a lot of support if they do not sell 

IF YOU HAVNET GOT ANY ADVICE OR ANYTHING NICE TO SAY BUTT OUT


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

lexxygsd said:


> my point of view is that it is hard for a person to terminate a pregnancy so i wouldnt do it to a dog, if the pups dont go i will look after them i have 3 people who already want some who live nearby i will never give them away that is just wrong , i am beginging to wonder why i bother asking for advice i have been given some very nice people on her then others are very aggressive towards me let me get on with it i am not going to terminate her babies that is just cruel and im not going to put them in a rescue home i am going to look after them myself with a lot of support if they do not sell
> 
> IF YOU HAVNET GOT ANY ADVICE OR ANYTHING NICE TO SAY BUTT OUT


Why is it cruel to terminate ?

Do you know how many pups she is likely to have ?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Why is it cruel to terminate ?
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WILL BE KILLING PUPS, IT IS LIKE KILLING A BABY U CALL CRUEL :cursing:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

How far gone is she?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

shes only got 2-3 weeks left


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

lexxygsd said:


> sallyanne said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it cruel to terminate ?
> ...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> BECAUSE YOU WILL BE KILLING PUPS, IT IS LIKE KILLING A BABY U CALL CRUEL


Oh Please... it is far more cruel for these pups to end up another rescue statistic. If you can't afford normal vet fees and have to use the pdsa how on earth are you going to care for a litter of puppies properly, and what if you have to keep them - how are you going to afford that!

You have allowed this rescued bitch to get pregnant. Canine pregnancy is nothing like human pregnancy - it takes an awful lot out of a bitch and puts its health at risk. The kindest and most responsible thing would have been to get the mismate jab after it happened. As you failed to do that, then spaying and terminating the pregnancy is the next best thing.

And I hope you plan on getting her spayed later as you seem determined to have this litter.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the rescues are to blame here,why dont they all routienly spay before rehoming?? how many people use these as a cheap place to accquire pedigree type dogs for the purpose of breeding?promising to spay when you rehomes is totally useless and open for abuseIt doesnt seem plausible that a rescue full of unwanted dogs would rehome an entire dog capable of producing more unwanted pups


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

as a matter of fact i am going to be using vets 4 pets and I AM NOT TERMINATING HER PREGNANCY ,they will not be going to another rescue home they will be staying with me


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

lexxygsd said:


> as a matter of fact i am going to be using vets 4 pets and I AM NOT TERMINATING HER PREGNANCY ,they will not be going to another rescue home they will be staying with me


You could end up with a lot of puppies on your hands, surely your not planning to keep them all?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

lexxygsd said:


> as a matter of fact i am going to be using vets 4 pets and I AM NOT TERMINATING HER PREGNANCY ,they will not be going to another rescue home they will be staying with me


what if she has 8,9,or more?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

sarah1984 said:


> You could end up with a lot of puppies on your hands, surely your not planning to keep them all?


hiya i have already got 3 people lined up that is wanting some i am willing to keep them intill i have found a good home i will never let them go to a animal home or anything like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

lexxygsd said:


> as a matter of fact i am going to be using vets 4 pets and I AM NOT TERMINATING HER PREGNANCY ,they will not be going to another rescue home they will be staying with me


Sadly there are no guarentees your pups will not become another rescue stat,even us responsible breeders can't guarentee that.

If you sell these pups or they go into a home you are not sure what they will do,maybe not in 12 months but maybe 5 years down the line,sadly you have no control over what other people do.

Do you know how many pups she's likely to have ?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

it doesnt matter how many she has i will stick by them 100% all the way thorugh the good and the bad times i will still stick it out there isnt many people that will stick by them but i certinly


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

so you plan to keep them all?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

sadly no not yet, hopefully in the next couple of days i will, i have asked the people who have come forward already for contact numbers, address stuff like that and i have asked for them if i can have regualr pics, they have said i can go to see them as well wich i thought was really nice of them


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> so you plan to keep them all?


i plan to keep them untill i find the right home for them


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

So how can you stop these new owners placing a dog you bred into rescue ?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Be careful when you rehome pups as you get some real idiots,make sure first timers know exactly what they are getting into,sleepless nights,poo and wee on carpets,extremley regular toilet trips,nipping and barking.you should be feeding your bitch on a good quality puppy food until pups are weaned(around 21/2-4 weeks),also worm her with panacur paste,pups will need worming at 2,4,6,8 weeks with panacur paste.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> it doesnt matter how many she has i will stick by them 100% all the way thorugh the good and the bad times i will still stick it out there isnt many people that will stick by them but i certinly


It's a nice sentiment, but you don't seem to have any idea what it is going to take. You didn't do the right thing by her when she got caught so what makes you think you will do right thing by the pups.

Do you know what it will take to raise these puppies if not all can be found homes? From your responses I know you don't. The cost, the time for socialisation etc. and these are pups from a rescue that you have no idea of health or temperament in a breed that has health problems, and IMO temperament problems amongst the poorly bred one.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> So how can you stop these new owners placing a dog you bred into rescue ?


you cant all you can do(as i did) is say that at any point,you can no longer keep the pup/dog,please call me and i will take it back,of course then you wont know what you will get back,behavioural problems etc.And then it will be down to you to try to rehabilitate and rehome if needed.And there is no guarantee that they will call you at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Dundee said:


> It's a nice sentiment, but you don't seem to have any idea what it is going to take. You didn't do the right thing by her when she got caught so what makes you think you will do right thing by the pups.
> 
> Do you know what it will take to raise these puppies if not all can be found homes? From your responses I know you don't. The cost, the time for socialisation etc. and these are pups from a rescue that you have no idea of health or temperament in a breed that has health problems, and IMO temperament problems amongst the poorly bred one.


I agree,
I also don't think the right questions are been asked by the OP with regard to placing / homing these pups,

Questions should be,
Why do you want this breed ?
Have you done any research ?
Where will the puppy live ?
Do you work ?
How many hours ?
How long will the pup be left alone ?
Do you have any children ? There ages ?
If in rented accomadation can you give proof from the landlord that you can keep a dog on the premises ?
Where will the pup go when you go on holiday ?
What willyou do if you can no longer keep the dog ?

And so on .....


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello lexxygsd ,
As your girl is due in just a few weeks best to keep an eye on her,get her whelping box and papers,towels and other things you made need for the birth ready soon.
keep your local and 24hr vets details to hand incase there are any complications,but hopefully all should be fine.
keep them in a nice warm room and you will probably need a heating pad as the weather is cold at the moment as the pups are not able to regulate their temperature for the first few weeks.
At around 2 weeks get the pups wormed either at your vets or by purchasing worming treatment for puppies from the vets or Pets at home.but read the instructions carefully and weigh pups before dosing,remember to treat Mum as well.
I have received a lot of helpful advice from members on here.
if you need any help just contact me,I am no expert,but I will try and advise.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations on resucing a dog in the first place, and congratulations on becoming a nanny . they will be great fun to look after, it can be messy once they are running around but as long as you have loads of towels you should be ok. They will be here soon so get ready and post some pics as soon as please. My pups went just under 8 weeks and the new owners were fine about getting the injections thier self, at pet at home it was about £50 for a puppy pack thats both injection and micro chipping as well, good luck


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

thankyou for your replies they have been very helpfull thankyou to the people who will be heping me if i need anymore advice,i now have everything ready for her and the pups she acting more and more weird by the day i have put little curtains up near her bed so she has more privercy and she loves it, i am now just waiting for the day it all happens i have been trying to get as much sleep as possibl just incase she goes into labour early ours i have my list ready on what i need to do :thumbup:


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well good luck Tia went into labour at 11.40pm and finished at 4.30 am lol bot was enjoyable.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

krrbl123 said:


> well good luck Tia went into labour at 11.40pm and finished at 4.30 am lol bot was enjoyable.


thankyou ,well ive got my sleeping bag ready lol


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

yes,good luck and let us know how she gets on,we ,d love to see some pictures


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

hi there she shouldnt be long now she has started getting milk coming from her teats now very exited and im geting as much sleep as i can, she has starded nesting abit more now and shes slowly going of her food


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Anytime now then, Tia never nested untill a couple or hours before pushing, hope to see some upto date pics of her while she is pregnant.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

well i took some photos today of her on my dads camera so ive just got to find the lead for it and then i can put some on so hopefully i can put them on :smilewinkgrin:tommorow


----------



## emma140206 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi just wanted to wish you good luck with this and the actual answer for the original question you asked (before you were bombarded with abuse) you can have 3 pets registered at the PDSA and yes they do vaccinations but it is a set price not a donations, last year it was about £28 pound for the full course. (and before anyone decides to have a go at me I am now earning and not using PDSA and when I did I always made donations)
My youngest dog is the only one left out of 11 due to the mother having to have a emergency C Section and then turning on the pups they got pneumonia. It can be a saddening experience but also very rewarding so enjoy it. All I can say from the experience of the same dog having her first litter is if any are born struggling and the mother pushes it away let it die as this is the best you can do for it, my friend didn't she revive the last pup who was born within his sac and he has had nothing but problem and will be like a newborn pup for the rest of his life the vet has told her she should have let him die.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

emma140206 said:


> Hi just wanted to wish you good luck with this and the actual answer for the original question you asked (before you were bombarded with abuse) you can have 3 pets registered at the PDSA and yes they do vaccinations but it is a set price not a donations, last year it was about £28 pound for the full course. (and before anyone decides to have a go at me I am now earning and not using PDSA and when I did I always made donations)
> My youngest dog is the only one left out of 11 due to the mother having to have a emergency C Section and then turning on the pups they got pneumonia. It can be a saddening experience but also very rewarding so enjoy it. All I can say from the experience of the same dog having her first litter is if any are born struggling and the mother pushes it away let it die as this is the best you can do for it, my friend didn't she revive the last pup who was born within his sac and he has had nothing but problem and will be like a newborn pup for the rest of his life the vet has told her she should have let him die.


hi there thankyou very much, i wouldnt no wat to do if that had happened to me that is really good advice thankyou, thankyou for getting back to me about the costs also thats all i wanted in the first place hopefully i wont have any problems but if need i have a vets number at hand, thankyou again this has been a great help and i will keep posted :thumbsup:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

lexxygsd said:


> hi there thankyou very much, i wouldnt no wat to do if that had happened to me that is really good advice thankyou, thankyou for getting back to me about the costs also thats all i wanted in the first place hopefully i wont have any problems but if need i have a vets number at hand, thankyou again this has been a great help and i will keep posted :thumbsup:


I dont agree with this,sometimes if a maiden bitch doesnt tear open the sac,or a bitch thats simply tired,you may need to assist,it doesnt nessasarily mean somethings wrong.I could never sit back and watch something die without trying..


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I recommend you get the Book Of The Bitch by Evans and White Asap,Whelping a bitch with complications isn't easy,do you have anyone who has experience who could help you ?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

i have a neighbour who has had a difficult birth before and the vet had told her the exact same thing


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello
Re" my friend didn't she revive the last pup who was born within his sac and he has had nothing but problem "

Are,nt all pups born in their Sac or am I wrong?
With my bitches last one she was getting a little tired so I helped by removing the membrane/sac away from its head so it could breath and made sure the passage way was clear and mum did the rest.
I think it is best to just keep a careful watch on her and let mum do her thing
as long as there are no complications,to much intervention when it is,nt needed
is not a good thing.
Good luck though,sounds like it won,t be too long now.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

thankyou, ill keep posted about her


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

MillyMolly said:


> Hello
> Re" my friend didn't she revive the last pup who was born within his sac and he has had nothing but problem "
> 
> Are,nt all pups born in their Sac or am I wrong?
> ...


Yes they are,but sometimes the bitch will need help removing the sac /membranes,I had to break four of my last litters sacs and rub them up with a towel because our bitch was tired.
All pups were fine no problems,so where exactly leave pups in their sacs has come from I'm not sure,poor things will suffocate if there is no intervention from the breeder.
I just hope things go smoothly and there is no complications as I don't think this breeder really knows exactly what there doing which could ultimatly put the bitch and pups lives in danger.
Sorry just an observation and my opinion.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

i do no wat im doing it just seems to me and not only me but other members as well that the vet says something but you say something different sorry to be blunt but i think in this case i will go by the vets advice as i havent met you and thankyou for the advice anyway i just hope all goes well i am sorry if i go by the professionals advice instead of yours and it goes wrong


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

I do agree intervention is needed if the bitch is tired or there are problems,I have,nt heard any advice before re leaving a pup in its sac.(that is a sad thing to do)
Sallyanne,s advise is good advise,if the mum is tired you can help by removing the membrane and rubbing to help circulation and breathing,Any other complications i.e the mum in distress or difficulty delivery best to get the
vet asap.Saves any heartache.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

lexxygsd said:


> i do no wat im doing it just seems to me and not only me but other members as well that the vet says something but you say something different sorry to be blunt but i think in this case i will go by the vets advice as i havent met you and thankyou for the advice anyway i just hope all goes well i am sorry if i go by the professionals advice instead of yours and it goes wrong


That's fine,you do what you decide to do, 3 breeders have already told you what they think,3 breeders with experience of whelping puppies,but be aware by the time you get to your vet you may already have lost a puppy through not knowing what your doing causing the bitch a great deal of distress.

I have bred litters,I have experience of whelping a bitch with complications that needed vet intervention....you have no experience yet think I'm been awkward,I can assure you I'm not, I am actually thinking about the welfare of your bitch and pups, Sorry maybe we should just let you get on with it as our advice seems to be falling on deaf ears.

I don't actually know many vets that have whelped litters,sectioned bitches yes but not whelped them.

Perhaps have a read of this link and take notice of the bit highlighted,unless the article is wrong too 
ADVICE ON WHELPING Edited by Ju
*The bitch has about 2 minutes to tear off the bag and free the puppy's nose and face before it drowns.*


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> That's fine,you do what you decide to do, 3 breeders have already told you what they think,3 breeders with experience of whelping puppies,but be aware by the time you get to your vet you may already have lost a puppy through not knowing what your doing causing the bitch a great deal of distress.
> 
> I have bred litters,I have experience of whelping a bitch with complications that needed vet intervention....you have no experience yet think I'm been awkward,I can assure you I'm not, I am actually thinking about the welfare of your bitch and pups, Sorry maybe we should just let you get on with it as our advice seems to be falling on deaf ears.
> 
> ...


I think you have given some fantastic advice and with the experience I have had, everything you have said I totally agree with. I tried to rep you but it wouldnt let me rep you again yet


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

hi there i am really listening to everyones advice and i think sally you have brilliant advice, i have been told you let the bich clean her pups if she doesnt thats were i come in with a damp cloth and wipe the membraine and exess of them and then with a towel, and then keep them warm as they cant when they are puppies i am i correct here please, i also have found out that for the cord the mother chews it and if she doesnt thats also were i come in apparently you can use dentalfloss to tie it with well thats wat it says on one site, i dont think you are being akward its just that a vet is saying one thing and everyone else is saying something else, am i getting everything rihgt so far i also no what to do for the care of the puppies weaning when to vaccinate stuff like that, please be friends with me i dont want to be bitchie or anything like that i want to do whats right by my bitch and pupps. 

thankyou everybody for your advice it has been very helpful i will keep posted and put some pics on


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

sarah1984 said:


> I think you have given some fantastic advice and with the experience I have had, everything you have said I totally agree with. I tried to rep you but it wouldnt let me rep you again yet


Thanks 
It is extremely frustrating when you know that innocent lives could be lost through lack of knowlege and intervention, on the breeders part ,especially when a breeder chooses to believe potentially dangerous advice.
:


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

sarah1984 said:


> I think you have given some fantastic advice and with the experience I have had, everything you have said I totally agree with. I tried to rep you but it wouldnt let me rep you again yet


thankyou :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Another bit of advice is to let your vet know as soon as your bitch is in Labour so they can be on standby should anything go wrong.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes if you brake the sac as soon as, you should be ok i had to do 2 of Tias and then she finished it off. good luck


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Thanks
> It is extremely frustrating when you know that innocent lives could be lost through lack of knowlege and intervention, on the breeders part ,especially when a breeder chooses to believe potentially dangerous advice.
> :


thankyou, i think you are doing right by the animals and i am sorry if i have sound a little bit bitchy its just getting a lit bit frustrating now everybody is sending me mail saying u need to do this but it all seems to be oppoiste , i believe in you as you have had a lot of experience in this :thumbup1:


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Another bit of advice is to let your vet know as soon as your bitch is in Labour so they can be on standby should anything go wrong.[/QUOTE
> 
> ok thankyou i have got a couple of vets numbers at hand just incase i cant get through to one, little lexxy is sat at the side of me as i am typing this im telling her what im putting and she is looking at me tilting her head bless her, i think she is going to make a great mum she has addopted one of my sons teddys and she keeps taking it outside when she goes and takes it to bed bless her so im keeping an eye on her making sure she dont leave it outside


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a maiden bitch whelp 10 pups. When the first 4 were born she was terrified of them and wouldn't go near them. If I hadn't broken the cod and cleaned them up they would have died and they are fine healthy dogs now coming up for 2 years old. The bitch was frightened and didn't know what to do. Fortunately I had another bitch on standby who had her own pups she was the mother of the bitch and they were very close she is puppy mad and would have helped if needed fortnately we didn't. Some were I have a photo of the original bitch with 18 pups trying to suckle of her. Not something I would normally do but the mothers were mother and daughter and very close and shared caring for all the pups when the younger litter were a little older. don't automatically asume because the bitch doesn't clean the pups there is something wrong with it.


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

oh thankyou


----------



## emma140206 (Jan 8, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> I dont agree with this,sometimes if a maiden bitch doesnt tear open the sac,or a bitch thats simply tired,you may need to assist,it doesnt nessasarily mean somethings wrong.I could never sit back and watch something die without trying..


Sory I was typing when rather tired and think what I meant hasn't come across correctly, I wasn't saying leave it in it's sac, if once it's out the mother pushes it away i.e won't clean it, feed it etc and this carries on with the bitch taking care of the other pups it is due to the mother knowing it shouldn't survive and then nature should be allowed to take it's course and this was the advice of 2 different vets not just out of my opinion and you may not say you couldn't leave it to die if you knew the amount my friends have been through and will continue to go through due to not leaving it (strokes, weak bones which has resulted in 3 legs and totally untrainable etc the list goes on and this dog is only 3)


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

some photos of lexxy whilst she is pregnant


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

some more of lexxy while she is pregnant


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

She is lovely, beautiful face, when is she due is she still carrying her teddy around?


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

thankyou she has started doing her soppy face and wont leave our side now even if we nip out to put the bin out she will bark for us,she is due next week she has started leaving her teddy in her bed


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ahh bless keep us updated


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

still no sign yet but i will keep you all posted


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

lexxy has just given birth to her first pup and she has chewed the cord, very strange thing is the puppy s white but very cute im very proud of her


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

well done lexxy...lets us know when the next ones arrive


by theres been a lot of pups born today


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

second one is here already 1st one was pure white male and now the second one is pure black female so far


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

well done again... maybe if you make new post in a different section people might notice...
gonna be a long night for you, get the coffee out....


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done lexy!!!


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

lexxy 3rd pupp out now another black male


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry just see post congratulations how are they doing, anymore than 3,


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

MillyMolly said:


> Hello lexxygsd ,
> As your girl is due in just a few weeks best to keep an eye on her,get her whelping box and papers,towels and other things you made need for the birth ready soon.
> keep your local and 24hr vets details to hand incase there are any complications,but hopefully all should be fine.
> keep them in a nice warm room and you will probably need a heating pad as the weather is cold at the moment as the pups are not able to regulate their temperature for the first few weeks.
> ...


well done for giving lexxy help thats what she has been asking for why get on her back i thought this was supposed to be a freindly place these things happen not every body are experts she asked for help lets give her some maybe we can help find homes for some of the pups


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

gazt said:


> well done for giving lexxy help thats what she has been asking for why get on her back i thought this was supposed to be a freindly place these things happen not every body are experts she asked for help lets give her some maybe we can help find homes for some of the pups


thankyou this is all i wanted in the first place everyone makes mistakes dont they?! everyone has made at least one or two mistakes in their live. lexy is doing very well and i have finally got the answer i was looking for i will be going to pets for homes for their vaccination thankyou to the people who have replied to this in a nice and helpful way


----------



## Beda (May 1, 2009)

Hi,
I had my dog vaccinated a few years ago at the PDSA for there first set and was charged around £25 even though i was and still on benifits as i am disabled and the RSPCA helps with Vaccinations as well.

I my self have got 2 rescued dogs, 1 (male dog about 6 months old at the time i found him) was left running about in the forcout of a petral station of the M25 and the other left in a crisp box when she was only 3 to 4 weeks.

I my self was iffy and butty about neutering, so i looked into it as i heard all these horror storrys about it, but i decided for in the end as i would not like to give the pups to a new home as i would be worring about them lol.

I got help getting the male dog neutered from the RSPCA and the female one i got help from the Dogs Trust.

If you are not planing to bread from her again, it might be best for lexxy and you, so she dose not have any more unexpected surprises 

Neutering your pet

Please don't feel i'm attacking you, i was once in your shoes with my first ever dog as a friends dog got her and they thought it was funny that there dog got her :-( But having to see them go broke my hart.


----------

